# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Ιαπωνική  Ράτσα.

## Mitsakos

Καλησπερα  παιδια ειχα παρει ενα καναρινι απο εναν φιλο μου και μου ειχε πει οτι το καναρινι ειναι ιαπωνικη ρατσα τωρα δεν ξερω εαν ισχυει σας παραθετω φωτογραφιες

----------


## lagreco69

Εγω ενα κοινο καναρινακι βλεπω, που εχει και μεγαλο ραμφος. τι διατροφη του κανεις?

----------


## Mitsakos

Τους δινω καθε μερα αυγα,κιτρινη βιταμινη,και καναβουρι

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κανναβουρι σκετο? Δεν δινεις καποιο μειγμα σπορων? Κιτρινη βιταμινη λεω μην ξαναδωσεις, μονο ζαχαρη ειναι και σε συνδιασμο με το σκετο κανναβουρι μπορει να δημιουργησει προβλημα στο συκωτι και το ραμφος να μεγαλωσει πολυ περισσοτερο απο το φυσιολογικο.

----------


## xarhs

την κιτρινη βιταμινη πετα την στα σκουπιδια.... αν δεν θες το πουλακια να παθει τιποτα πετα την , ειναι ολο ζαχαρη.

οταν λες καναβουρι εννοεις πολλα διαφορα σπορακια ανακατεμενα?

----------


## Peri27

εμενα μου μοιαζει κοινο.. ειναι ιδιο με τον δικο μου τον Κιτσο.. τωρα τι να σου οω .. τη κιτρινη βιταμινη φουνταρε την.. ισως ειναι καλυτερα να ρωτησεις καποιον να σου προτεινει μια καλη τροφη ..
 μπορεις να του βαζεις και φρουτακια και λαχανικα  :Happy:  ..

----------


## BlackMamba37

Το καναβουρι ειναι καλο μαζι με μειγμα σπορων.Οχι σκετο και γενικα μην δινεις μεγαλες ποσοτητες φαγητου αν δεν θες να γινει κιλουμπινο.

----------


## antonispahn

ουτε μενα μου φαινετε χοσο δεν εχει καμπουρα

----------


## δημητρα

ιαπωνικα υπαρχουν 2 στα τυπου, δεν ειναι, μαλλων για κοινο μου φαινεται. 3 πραγματακια για να σε λατρεψει ο φιλος σου
1)καλο μειγμα για κανρινια χωρις ρουσπεν-μπισκοτο
2)αυγο βραστο πετας ολες τις βιταμιννες κοκκινες κιτρινες κτα στικς και το σκετο κανναβουρι
3)χορταρικα-φρουτα καθε μερα καθαρο νερο

και το πιο σημαντικο διαβασμα για την φροντιδα του

----------


## Ρία

πολύ ομορφούλι!!! Για την διατροφή σου είπαν τα παιδιά!! αν θέλεις μπορούμε να σε παραπέμψουμε σε άρθρα για να μάθεις τις ανάγκες του και να ζήσετε υπέροχα μαζί  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*

Εμένα σε αναζήτηση αυτο μου έβγαλε,....δεν έχει καμία σχέση! μ αυτο της φωτό!! Αν στο είπαν για ράτσας δεν ειναι ....*

----------


## koukoulis

Το σχήμα και ιδιαίτερα το κεφάλι του μου θυμίζουν τα fife fancy. Αν θέλεις κοίταξε το παρακάτω μήπως και μοιάζει http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...223-Fife-Fancy

----------


## Mitsakos

> την κιτρινη βιταμινη πετα την στα σκουπιδια.... αν δεν θες το πουλακια να παθει τιποτα πετα την , ειναι ολο ζαχαρη.
> 
> οταν λες καναβουρι εννοεις πολλα διαφορα σπορακια ανακατεμενα?



Nαιιιι αυτη την τροφη του δινω τωρα θα ξεκινησω να φτιαχνω και δικες μου οπως λεει σε αλλα θεματα..!!αυτό το θηρίο μου έβγαλε 2 μου πρώτα πιτσούνια μεγάλωσαν είδη και αυτά τα άτιμα δυστυχώς όμως δεν κελαηδάει πολύ δυνατά είναι χαμηλόφωνος αλλα σε δάρκεια το κελαηδάμε του είναι αρκετό 20 δευτερόλεπτα ασταματιτα...

----------


## teo24

Κι εμενα στα fife fancy πηγε το μυαλο μου λογο του κεφαλιου του.Κανε οτι σου ειπαν τα παιδια παραπανω και θα ειναι μια χαρα το φιλαρακι σου.Αν δεν του εχεις ηδη βαλτου κι ενα σουπιοκοκκαλο...

----------


## Mitsakos

Επειδη βλεπω πολλα θεματα για τροφες απο καναρινια χειροποιητες με μια να αντικαταστησω την κιτρινη βιταμη;;

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Mitsakos


Επειδη βλεπω πολλα θεματα για τροφες απο καναρινια χειροποιητες με μια να αντικαταστησω την κιτρινη βιταμη;;


Ο καθε ενας κάνει και μια "παραλλαγή"...





http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...οφής/page4


 ποστ #31 και μετα ...ειναι ευκολη ....ήταν η πρωτη που δοκιμασα...

Διαβασε και τις επισημάνσεις του jk και ολα καλα!
*

----------


## xarhs

αυτη εδω ειναι μια πολυ καλη προταση.......

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)*

θα δεις οτι αμα προσφερεις το καλυτερο στους φτερωτους φιλους σου , θα στο ανταποδωσουν με τον δικο τους τροπο.

ως συμπληρωμα βιταμινων και για να το χεις βασιλια το πουλακι , δες και εδω....

*Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)*

----------

